
Show HN: Statement of Work (SOW) template – seeking feedback - jph
A technology client wants me to create a Statement Of Work (SOW) and I&#x27;ve researched many dozens of options.<p>Here&#x27;s the best I&#x27;ve found so far -- what advice do you all have to improve it?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;joelparkerhenderson&#x2F;statement_of_work<p>Note: I&#x27;m working on related contracting agreements now, including a Master Services Agreement (MSA), Non-Disclosure Agreement (NDA), and Functional Specifications template. Advice much appreciated.
======
nnn1234
After your work is done for this client, I recommend looking at MIT open ToS I
am working on a way to have a document repository on github Wouldove to
collaborate and build an open source legalzoom + juro

------
jph
Link:
[https://github.com/joelparkerhenderson/statement_of_work](https://github.com/joelparkerhenderson/statement_of_work)

